# table saw router extension - long first post



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

I currently am using a Skil 1830 in a Bosch RA1171 bench top router table and am strongly considering upgrading. Because of limited space (shop is about 9' x 30') I am considering mounting an extension on my Delta 36-725 saw. I have done some research and am considering the Porter-Cable 1718 or Milwaukee 5625 routers. I have found online a Bench Dog extension that will mate with an Incra Master lit II or an MLCS extension with a U Turn lift (although I don't know if either of these extensions will fit on my table). Do you have any recommendations or information? I would also consider a separate table, but it must be mobile and be able to roll through a standard sized door. I can store it in one part of the building and roll it to the shop when needed. Sorry for the long first post!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Milwaukee is a good router although not that many of us have one. Not sure the reason. I think they may have above table adjustment without a lift. There are a lot of PC owners here but most of the PC routers were bought before B & D bought the company and the quality may have slipped. Most members will recommend getting a Bosch. Top quality and unsurpassable customer service. I think all new Bosch routers can be adjusted from above the table without a lift so you may want to consider this. The 1617 models are popular for use in tables.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The Milwaukee is a good router although not that many of us have one. Not sure the reason. I think they may have above table adjustment without a lift. There are a lot of PC owners here but most of the PC routers were bought before B & D bought the company and the quality may have slipped. Most members will recommend getting a Bosch. Top quality and unsurpassable customer service. I think all new Bosch routers can be adjusted from above the table without a lift so you may want to consider this. The 1617 models are popular for use in tables.


dito...
Bosch 1617 fixed base...
real problem solver...
hot off the pres PC...
save your money...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome Big Arm!

I have a Rockler table mounted as a table saw extension. Some will say use a separate table because the use of the table saw may require undoing your router setup. That is only an occasional problem for me, and not too annoying. It's working fine for me. 

I assume you are talking about a Porter Cable 7518 instead of 1718. I had the PC 7518 mounted in my table for many years. It's a beast of a router, but the electronic speed control is first-generation and badly needs updating. It allows too much speed fluctuation when spinning big panel raising bits. Also, the 7518 can't be height adjusted from above the table, although I found under-the-table adjustment to be easy enough. 

The Bosch 1617 is a fine router and you'll find it adequate unless you want to spin 3 inch diameter panel-raising bits. Then you'll appreciate the extra few amps of power the "big" routers bring to the party. 

I suggest you take a look at the Triton TRA0001 for your table. I bought one when my PC 7518 wouldn't maintain speed with panel-raising bits. It's got above-the-table adjustment, automatic spindle lock and first-rate speed control. It's generally well-regarded with a few detractors. 

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

My router table is in a table saw extension and works fine for me. Some people don't care for doing that and I fought long and hard with myself before doing it but like that way and freed up a little valuable real estate. I use the rip fence to position the dust collector fence I made. Works for me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I tried it...
went to separate systems the 1st chance I got...
one got in the way of the other just once too often...
and it's about impossible to use both at the same time...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My square footage is near the same as yours, although a bit wider. I have a separate router table, but adjusted it to the same height as the saw so it doesn't get in the way of what I'm cutting on the saw. My saw with extended fence rails is about 6 feet wide, which will squeeze you for space if you add the router extension to the left wing of the saw. I have seen a router table added between the extended fence rails, and you might be able to add a movable, free standing table between the rails that you could move later if you prefer. I set the saw in the middle of the space so I can handle an 8 ft piece. I by far prefer the separate router stand because by the time I'm done cutting pieces, there's always a stack to one side of the saw where the router would be. 

As to the router, I used a 1617 in my table for several years, then replaced it with a Triton TRA001, which has a built in lift and power to spare for really large door making bits. The Bosch 1617 EVSPK kit includes the plunge and fixed base. The fixed base in the table allows you to adjust height from above the table with a small "key". Mike in Detroit did a thorough review of the major routers and the Bosch came out on top. And as Stick mentioned, the customer service is great, if you ever need it. I would also add that the Bosch accessories are top notch and the build quality is what you wish all tools would match. Given the choice, I'll always choose a Bosch tool (I have several) 

My 1617 in the table never let me down. If it bogged down, it was because I was taking way too deep a cut. The Triton has the power to handle far deeper cuts in one pass. I do not, however, care to horse the Triton around freehand. A huge amount of torque and it is heavy. The Bosch is a size that is much easier to handle. Dust collection on a 1617 is pretty good and many of their accessories come with dust collection ports, especially their edge guide, which can also serve as a circle jig.

I don't think I'm alone on my Bosch preference. It is a company that really values its customers and produces goods worthy of all the praise. I wish the other companies (particularly the big conglomerates which have bought up brand names and then cheapened them) would take the lesson.

I got my Bosch routers (have 3 now) from Lowes on sale for $200. They have been going for $220 for the EVSPK kit. Do get the kit version.  It is much more expensive to buy the plunge base later. You can do almost everything with the plunge base you can with a fixed base, plus much more the fixed base can't handle.

Hope this has been helpful. It is my opinion of course, not gospel. Its just that many of us here have learned to go for the very best we can afford because when we didn't we wound up having to buy twice. Let us know what you chose to do.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Big Arm. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

I have the Milwaukee 5625 and am very pleased with it. And it does have above table height adjustment. The newer PC routers seem to have fallen from favour around here. Not the same router that used to be sold under the PC name. 

As for the table saw extension for your router, it's personal preference. Some people really like that setup. I just couldn't see it being very convenient to have a setup like that.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Ditto what Stick said. I sold off the saw/router (64A) intact and replaced it with a smaller JET PRO and a home built router cabinet. Both are movable and the combo works very well in a 12x16 shop.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have same router table here is what I did. I also have Bosch 1617 fixed base was $149 at amazon.

IMG_1616 - Kreg Owners' Community


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

If you buy the bosch 1617 that plate all ready has the hole in the proper place for the crank for the built in router lift.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is web link for bosch router. Your router table plate has the hole in proper place for the above table router adjuster .
Robot Check


----------



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

roofner said:


> I have same router table here is what I did. I also have Bosch 1617 fixed base was $149 at amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that looked so good that I bought the Bosch 1617 today at Lowes for that same price and will make a mobile stand for the router table like you have done. That should do me for a while.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You won't be disappointed Big. If you are then call Bosch customer service and discuss it with them. If there is a problem they will fix it.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

You know I forgot I bought mine at Lowes not Amazon. Buy a lot at Amazon but it was at Lowes this site recommended so bought because of good price and could see and touch. You will like it your plate lines up no holes to drill for crank or mounting router.


----------



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

Now that I have made that decision. Here is another question. Musclechuck or offset wrenches? I want to be able to change the bits with some ease. I have heard of the Musclechuk but have no experience with it and have read both positive and negative. What experiences do you have?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bigarm said:


> Now that I have made that decision. Here is another question. * Musclechuck or offset wrenches?* I want to be able to change the bits with some ease. I have heard of the Musclechuk but have no experience with it and have read both positive and negative. What experiences do you have?


up front... neither...
one off set wrench may be a possibility depending on the over all thickness of the plate and router base...
I trust you will be removing the sub-base when you attach your base to the plate..


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats a good idea bigarm. I'll have to look into that you experts do you buy a Musclechuck and 1/4 inch adapter hows that work?


----------

